# All Paint Finish - Metal or Plastic



## philcollison (Jul 15, 2009)

My suspicion is that the all paint finish involves painting the plastic cladding in a match coler (white black or silver) but is not a different fender stamping. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## philcollison (Jul 15, 2009)

FWIW, I contacted AOA and posed this question. After several days, they replied indicating that it is the same polypropylene, but just painted to match.


----------

